# How to create vintage/distressed t-shirts



## cg5037 (May 1, 2006)

Can anyone help me achieve this effect - I'm searching for ways to make a new shirt old. Any ideas/suggestions?
Thanks,
Chad

See example here:
http://alternativeapparel.com/default.aspx?id=82&CategoryID=15&ProductID=318


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think they do it with some sort of enzyme washing process. Not sure where you'd find a company that does that.


----------

